# Beratung beim Kauf einer Webcam



## antargos (8. März 2004)

Moin!

Ich möchte mir eine Webcam anschaffen. Hat jemand von Euch eine, mit der er sehr zufrieden ist, oder kennt eine sehr gute? ich kaufe lieber was überdurchschnittliches was es dann auch tut, als zb eine für 10€ die nicht richtig funktioniert . 
Könnte mich da jemand beraten, damit ich nichts falsches kaufe?

Vielen Dank im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## server (9. März 2004)

Hi,

Wir haben für die Firma eine von mobotix, ist aber eine eher teure Angelegenheit (hat glaube ich 1000 Euro gekostet), dafür ist in der Cam schon alles drinnen, was man braucht. Sprich ein Linuxrechner, den du übers Netzwerk konfigurierst und der dann automatisch die Daten hochlädt. Zusätzlich kann er im Zeitintervall (einstellbar) Mails an irgendwelche Adressen mit dem Bild senden, die Kamera hat zwei Bilder (auch zwei Linsen!), eines für fern und eines für nahe.
Zur Herstellerfirma


----------

